# Aruba questions



## ocowner (Aug 5, 2017)

We are thinking of exchanging into Aruba, possibly summer or fall 2018.  We don't exchange much with RCI (not Interval members)... a few questions:

1. Is there really any season better than others in Aruba?  Or, is the climate pretty much the same year-round?

2. We'll likely only need a 1BR unit.  How far in advance do units become available?  Are next year's weeks already picked over?

3. What trading power will be needed to get a 1BR, or even a 2BR unit (we have 34 from our banked week with RCI)?

4. Any input on the towns, beaches, and resorts will be appreciated.  We prefer to be right on the beach, close to restaurants, and possibly avoid crowded beaches.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 6, 2017)

There is no "bad season".   However, High season Jan - March is more temperate.  There is almost nothing available in High season - owners go and use their weeks or they rent them.  

You should be fine for summer/fall of 2018.  34 TPU should be plenty.  

Eagle beach is the prettiest with nice resorts, but not close to lots of restaurants. Beach is "bigger" so doesn't feel as crowded.  Beach is also deeper so could be a bit  a walk from your hut to the water.  You will either want a car, or cabs to dinner to go offsite.

Palm beach has lots of restaurants/shopping right there.  Beaches are narrower,  short walk to the water.  

Downtown doesn't have time shares (that I know of) - Marriot has something there, don't think it shows up in RCI.

If you want 2 bedroom, you will most likely end up at Eagle beach.  Palm beach is Playa Linda with more 1 bedrooms than 2 bedrooms (right on the beach, lots of restaurants nearby).  Eagle beach has more timeshares - some on the beach, some across the street.   

Don't do AI - way too many great restaurants in Aruba.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2017)

The only timeshare in downtown that I am aware of is the Renaissance Aruba. It is not a Marriott timeshare property, but rather a Marriott hotel property that is managed by the hotel company. They have a timeshare attached to that property, but it is not managed or related in any way to Marriott Vacation Club. It trades in II.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 6, 2017)

Ditto everything noted above, except there are restaurants on Eagle Beach.  Not as many as Palm Beach or downtown, but there are good ones in the area.  We own at the Ren and loved it; 240 1 BR units so it doesn't get crazy.  First class property, does trade through II and you can book directly through the Marriott site.  If you can't get a timeshare trade, we own a 2 BR ocean front condo at Oceania which is right on Eagle Beach.  Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2017)

If you have another future week to bank, and would accept something right across the street from the beach, you can lock in an exchange today from Platinum Interchange at Paradise Beach Villas on Eagle Beach. No membership fee, and exchange fee is lower than RCI. They have many 1-BR and 2-BR units avail right now for 2018. 

Haven't been there, either to the island or this resort, but we have an exchange into there for 2018 as well. I researched the location and the resort, and all sounds pretty good to me. I prefer oceanfront, and have used RCI for decades, and have lots of TPU's, but have seen fewer and fewer decent exchanges available, so thought I'd try something else. 

www.platinuminterchange.com - 1-800-854-2324 - easiest to transact by phone.


----------



## ocowner (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you for your answers.  If I started a search now for summer 2018, do you think there is any realistic hope that a quality oceanfront resort would show up?  Or, has the timing of planning for next summer already passed?


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 22, 2017)

I booked a studio at Aruba Beach Club for Aug 2017 just 2 months in advance for 14 TPUs... about a month later, a 1bdrm popped up at Playa Linda. (I was hoping for the platinum upgrade... that never happened). It didn't sit in inventory long. I also saw other units pop up. And... the best part, airfare from BWI to AUA was under $500 round-trip just 2 months before the trip (on Southwest.) 

Anyway, I would think an ongoing search would get you what you want. I would also search manually periodically.


----------



## gresmi (Aug 23, 2017)

I like Eagle Beach. I'm an owner at Casa Del Mar and like the fact it's on the corner so you can walk in either direction. Around the corner to the right is Divi and the beach there is the calmest. See people swimming "laps" there frequently. Walk down the other way and it's Costa Linda, which is also a beautiful and well kept resort.
As sandkastle mentioned, don't do AI. Way too many choices for dining to do that. Haven't seen this mentioned yet, but Aruba imports some very fine meats from SA, Dutch cheeses, etc. Making your own meals is not a bummer in Aruba. You have some of the finest ingredients in the world to choose from. I used to take my George Foreman grill down there in my luggage. 

Haven't been on the forum in a long time. Mostly been traveling in Europe last few years. 2 days here, 3 days there, 6 days somewhere else. Saw a lot of very cool sights and great places. But, I'm done with much of Europe, at least until some of the so-called leaders over there decide protecting their citizenry from terrorists is a good idea. If they can't even see fit to do that, why would I as an American think they give a schiet about me? Anyways, hopefully I'm not telling anybody anything that's not already apparent. Saw some things in Paris and Brussells that will not be bringing me back any time in the near future. Maybe this would be a good time to see Portugal, Hungary, Romania, and another go around in CZ or Italy?
Off my soapbox now.


----------



## ocowner (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for all of your answers.  We have an ongoing search on hold for Casa Del Mar.  This is a 1BR check in late June.  Other resorts to choose from in the search include costa Linda, Aruba Beach Club, and Playa Linda.  These were based on resort reviews here.  Is CDM a good quality resort?  Some reviews on the RCI website suggest it is dated and the 1BRs are in need of updating.  Are the 1BR exchange units at CDM on the beach, or is it a walk to get there?  Ocean view?


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Of the resorts you mentioned Costa Linda is the nicest.


----------



## ocowner (Oct 23, 2017)

Any input on Casa Del Mar?  What are the chance of securing a summer week 2018 at one of the other resorts, now that we're 8-10 months out?  My RCI hold expires tomorrow.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 23, 2017)

We own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  I’ve never seen Casa Del Mar— I know it’s older.  Playa Linda is okay, it’s next to the Hyatt on Palm Beach.  I haven’t seen their renovated units.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Oct 23, 2017)

Casa Del Mar was built in the mid-late 1980’s. The resort has 2 sections, 2 bedroom Presidentials which are on the beach and 1 bedroom Ambassadors which are across the street. The rooms are clean and fairly well maintained. The amenities are limited - rectangular shaped pool, tennis courts, small fitness center. The beach comes and goes-look at the webcam on their website throughout the day to see how it changes with the tide. Usually a fair number of units available in the summer months-we obtained one only about 2 months before on RCI a few years back.


----------



## ocowner (Dec 9, 2017)

I now have an RCI exchange on hold for Aruba Beach Club - 1 BR.  It's on hold until Monday.  Of course we don't know the unit number yet.  Does anyone have input if the resort is ocean front?  Are the rooms all at least ocean view?  Do any of the rooms look east and not toward the ocean?


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 10, 2017)

ocowner said:


> I now have an RCI exchange on hold for Aruba Beach Club - 1 BR.  It's on hold until Monday.  Of course we don't know the unit number yet.  Does anyone have input if the resort is ocean front?  Are the rooms all at least ocean view?  Do any of the rooms look east and not toward the ocean?


Aruba Beach Club is oceanfront. I'm pretty sure all rooms have an ocean view because of the way the buildings are situated.

Sometimes, if you login thru the mobile site (m.rci.com) you can see the room number for units on hold. Doesn't work for all resorts though.


----------

